# Pineview Buoy Line News



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I had an interesting phone call from an individual at the SLC office of the Bureau of Reclamation (BOR) concerning the buoy line at Pineview Reservoir. We talked for about 20 minutes about the line and how it came to be moved. I will not divulge any names at this time because I didn't ask for permission to do so. Here is what I know about the situation at this point in time.

The BoR was not aware of, or have knowledge of, the fishing attributes of the area that is now behind the buoy line. The decision to move the line was made based on security and maintenance concerns and has been in the making for several years. The buoy line applies equally to boaters and ice fishermen. The BoR has scheduled a meeting with the Utah DWR sometime this week to discuss the issues.

I have a direct number and email address for the person I talked to and I hope an open, friendly line of communication to gather honest, truthful information about the situation at Pineview. I will certainly pass on any information that I receive regarding the new location of the buoy line. But it is my gut feeling at the present time that citations for trespass will be a reality in the very near future for anybody caught fishing west of the buoy line.

I will be reporting back here with any new information as I receive it. Stay tuned. And please, DO NOT SHOOT THE MESSANGER. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting and good to know, thanks bob. Last time I was up there there were a bunch of people fishing across the buoy line, I thought you couldnt fish past them but I wasnt sure. I even joined em for a bit :twisted: Keep us posted.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I was up there early Sunday morning and couldn't even identify the buoy line until good sunlight.
Funny thing was, I was only 50 yards away. on the east side by luck.
If they plan on ticketing people, I think they should make an effort to better identify its location.
All that I could see was a hump in the snow that went from one side to the other.

Oh and by they way, the fishing wasn't that great in the narrows.
All I caught were 5-6 inch perch and not too many at that.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Like ducks to a rest pond, almost every fish over 6" is now on the West side of the bouys. :lol:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I know it's been awhile since I last reported anything on this issue, but here is the latest information on the subject from an official source - Mr. Ed Vidmar from the US Bureau of Reclamation (UDBR) in Salt Lake City.

The USBR had a meeting in January with the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources (UDWR) about the placement and enforcement of the buoy line installed in the 'Narrows' area of Pineview Reservoir. The buoy line was moved from the old position of about 400 feet east of the dam to its current position of about 1700 feet east of the dam sometime in 2009. The new position put the best perch and crappie ice fishing in the 'Narrows' area into the 'No Trespassing' area between the buoy line and the dam. At the time the decision was made, the USBR did not have any idea that this was a prime area ice fishing location for perch and crappie. After a phone conversation with the USBR office chief in SLC, I believe it was an honest oversight by the USBR and not something they did on purpose. Regardless, it did place some fishermen in a situation of disregarding the law and fishing there anyway.

According to Mr. Vidmar, both the USFS Ranger in-residence at Pineview and the local UDWR CO for that area did ask fishermen to move from the area behind (west of) the buoy line and in some cases issued citations. The USFS issued at least a dozen; I don't know how many were issued by the CO.

The USBR and the UDWR came to an agreement at their meeting in January that the buoy line can, and will, be moved again this spring to better accommodate fishing and security. The buoy line will be moved approximately 300 feet west (towards the dam) of its current location of 1700 feet east of the dam. The actual distance will be determined by the location of suitable anchor points on the north and south banks of the 'Narrows.' After the buoy line is moved, some new signs will be attached to the line that will extend above the buoys such that they will be visible during the winter months to warn fishermen to not travel west of the signs. Appropriate signs will also be placed at the top of each bank directly above the buoy line anchors. Citations will be issued to those caught west of the buoy line by both the USFS and the UDWR next year.

The good news from all of this is the fact the prime perch and crappie area will once again be fishable legally next year. Thanks for listening, and please - don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems like we are loosing more and more "rights" in the name of "security".


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

This whole thing about security is crap! If someone wants to do something they will find a way. I see it as more government that doesnt need to be! What was the reason for moving it in the first place? A real reason not some government B.S. story. If I get a ticket down there, I will have to get another for littering. Hey maybe the someone that makes these so call security decisions needs to come and put corks on my forks so I dont hurt myself. Sorry I have had enough of the government ramming things down our throats in the name of security! Want to do some real good then kick out the illegals and make ENGLISH the language we speak here in the U.S.A. Just my two cents, thank you.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> What was the reason for moving it in the first place? A real reason not some government B.S. story.


A new sonar detection system (an upgrade to the system that was in place before) was installed at the dam. The sensitivity of the new system is greater than that of the old system and false returns were a problem with the position of the buoy line when it was at 400 feet from the dam. The buoy line was moved out to 1700 feet to eliminate the false returns. As I said earlier, the USBR did not know this would cut off a prime perch and crappie fishing area during the ice season. When they were informed about said fishing they took a second look at it and agreed to a solution that I believe is fair to both sides.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

At least they listened are are willing to compromise a bit.
I made a few phone calls and sent some emails about this myself.
I felt that I was listened to and my concerns were taken into consideration.
I know that there were others that also called and emailed their feelings about the move.
Without folks like dubob and the others that are willing to get involved, we loose.

So while I'm on my soap box, I'll also give a plug to those good folks that are spending a lot of their own time at the State Capital lobbying for our stream access rights.

We all need to become more involved in our government and not sit back and expect that others will fight our battles.

Our voices are listened to and when we show a united front, we can go a long way to changing regulations and laws that are not in our best interests.

We all must become active in our government and let your voices be heard, or we will continue to loose our rights and privileges.

Now have a great day,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

What is this new sonar detection system for?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> What is this new sonar detection system for?


Al'Qaida Naval Submarines.

-DallanC


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know for sure but my guess would be they are actually some kind of seismic sensors. They did a bunch of work retrofitting the dam and reenforcing it to protect against earthquake activity.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

So how and who do I contact to give my two cents on this subject cause its really clear this is all B.S. on the governments part.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> So how and who do I contact to give my two cents on this subject cause its really clear this is all B.S. on the governments part.


It is BS because they are giving us back 400' or it is BS that they moved it so far for a stupid reason in the first place? :shock:


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Now all we need to do is move the **** thing back to the 400 feet it was and all will be good! I am really tired of all the loosing for the sportsman and want some winning.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> Now all we need to do is move the **** thing back to the 400 feet it was and all will be good! I am really tired of all the loosing for the sportsman and want some winning.


I agree


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a steel worker I have the means to do things my way every once and awhile


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> So how and who do I contact to give my two cents on this subject cause its really clear this is all B.S. on the governments part.


You should contact the Bureau of Reclamation office in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Much like talking to your State Representatives, when you contact the Feds about the buoy issue, please remember to be polite and respectful.
This is the way to get our point across.
Never let anger and passion get in the way of common sense.
Thanks,
Grandpa.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Dealing with the government is nothing new to me,but thanks for the word of advice.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Much like talking to your State Representatives, when you contact the Feds about the buoy issue, please remember to be polite and respectful.
> This is the way to get our point across.
> *Never let anger and passion get in the way of common sense.*
> Thanks,
> Grandpa.


Could you express that message to the whole UT Legislature?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Troll said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Much like talking to your State Representatives, when you contact the Feds about the buoy issue, please remember to be polite and respectful.
> ...


Since it is Sunday let me just say - AMEN!


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> What is this new sonar detection system for?


those sneaky Iranian nuclear submarines


----------

